# 6 Week Old GSP, any advice?



## brittneyxelise (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello, I just bought my first GS and he is 6 weeks old. I didn't know anything about the 8 week law, and I am kind of worried because I have been reading a lot of posts about how taking the puppies away from their mothers and littermates to early can have negative affects on the pups behavior. I have a 5 year old son, and he is super excited to have his first puppy and I am really hoping that taking him home at 6 weeks doesn't have bad effects on him and his behavior. So far he has behaved very well. I have only had him a couple days, but he is already responding to his name and obeying simple commands and is also doing pretty well with potty training. He has had some diarrhea but I think it is because of his food (they were feeding him Pedigree and I have been starting him on Taste of the Wild). We have had him in a kennel during night time and take him out every couple hours through the night for a bathroom break. I am taking him to a pet clinic at one of the local feed stores on Saturday to get his first round of shots and to get checked for/de-wormed. I have never owned a GS before and am really hoping that all goes well we are already so attached to him, so any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, 6 weeks is young. If he is eating, drinking, and doing the rest I would just go forward without worry. Try to be around him a lot, not penned up alone as much as you can. We sleep by a new pup on the couch, pup in a pen. They really like that.

The Vet should give feedback on how the pup is too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our pups always slept by the side of my bed, most times with my arm hanging down by their crate.:wub:

If he were mine, I would keep him at home and quiet for a few weeks.....he's SO young!

Did the breeder give this pup any shots before you brought him home? If so, I'm very skeptical if you should be getting him vaccinated again so soon.

VACCINATION PROTOCOL by
Dr. Jean Dodds - Vaccination Research 

9-10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV) 

14-16 Weeks: Same as above


20 Weeks or Older (if allowable by law): Rabies


1 Year: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (*optional* = titer)


1 Year after the initial dose: Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)


Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See the Rabies Challenge Fund website.
W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Hemopet / NutriScan
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843

This "Feed Store Clinic" may want to administer a 5 or 7 ingredient vaccination combo cocktail to this extremely young pup! :shocked:

Canine Non-Core Vaccines
Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad
Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad (Part 2)
Avoid Unnecessary Vaccines with Titer Tests (Part 3)
Frequently Asked Questions about Titers and Vaccination Protocol
Dr. Ron Schultz on Lyme Vaccine
Dr. Ron Schultz on Leptospirosis Vaccines
Kennel Cough Complex Vaccines
Infectious Canine Hepatitis
Canine Influenza (H3N8)
Mercury-Induced Inflammation: Yet Another Example of ASIA Syndrome

Some vaccinations contain undesirable ingredients. Please do your research. 

Moms


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My fist GSD was also 6-weeks. As long as they were working on being weened and now eating food he should be OK...I was concerned and my vet said they will actually bond even better with people when they are young like that...Down side you may have to work more on bit inhibition. They learn that from their mother and playmates so he may be a bit more mouthy with you not realizing that he should not be. All gsd's like to bite so you would be working on this anyway. Keep a toy on hand and when they bite on you...redirect to the approved chewing item. With young kids it can be hard because pups can overwhelm them so always be close by to supervise and intervene if needed. Keep it positive and fun...he will learn. As far and shots...ask the vet. Mine had shots up to that point so the vet got the schedule right for us. If the loose stool continues test for giardia and coccidia...a parasite that will not show up on normal fecal. Other than that enjoy your pup.


----------

